# Win 8.1 Pro vs. Win 7 SP1 Pro



## chefrob (Nov 17, 2010)

These are $8 difference in cost. Is there any catch to these deals? Which one would you go with?

Tech Supply King - Win 7 Pro SP1 64-bit
Tech Supply King - Win 8.1 Pro 64-bit

Not sure how to go about installing an OEM OS with no DVD on a new build either. Tips appreciated.

There's a few other Windows 7 & Windows 8 options...I'm so confused...

Win 7
Tech Supply King
Tech Supply King

Win 8
Tech Supply King
Tech Supply King
Tech Supply King

Does "OEM Branded" mean they ship you a DVD?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Personally and that is purely my opinion win 7 pro.
the download is most likely an iso/image which you burn to disc you can use this to burn it to a disc for the install How to write an image file to a disc using ImgBurn - Guides - ImgBurn Support Forum it means you then have a physical copy since you have not said what operating system your using at present, I will say do a clean install but remember the oem version will be tied to the computer you install it on and cannot be used for others. How To Clean Install Windows 7 (Part 1 of 3)


----------



## chefrob (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm computerless at the moment. I have all the parts and I'm building soon... I just need to buy the software.

How do I burn the ISO image when I can only access BIOS before installing the OS?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

How are you going download the copy of windows that would be your first issue the second would be making the disc, I guess you have something sorted out for the download so maybe you could also burn the disc at that time.
The most common work around is asking a friend or family member to help you out.


----------



## chefrob (Nov 17, 2010)

Ok thanks. I'll have to utilize a family or friend's computer unless the 64-bit version will fit on my 16GB flash drive. If so, would it be as simple as plugging it into the mobo and booting from the flash drive?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

If you are computerless, then you need to go ahead and purchase the dvd version. it will save a lot of hassle. 

as far as win7 vs win 8, that is really up to you and to which one you like. Personally if I was building a computer, I would use the latest os even though I like win7 better. Win8 will be supported by microsoft longer.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

I concur, with a custom build always go for the hard copy and IMO I'd go with the retail version and not the OEM. 

Windows 8.1 System Builder OEM and Full Version? - Windows 8 - Windows 8

How exactly does Windows 7 Retail vs OEM - Microsoft Community


----------



## chefrob (Nov 17, 2010)

I've come to the conclusion that I would be fine with a DVD version of Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit. Can anyone send me links to a good price?

OEM:
-I'd be concerned that I would not be eligible to upgrade to a future version of Windows at a discount or with hassle.
-I'd be worried if my motherboard failed. 
-I don't require more than one computer to be registered or Microsoft Tech Support.

Retail:
-I only need the 64-bit version. I think most people require only one or the other.
-Is retail also synonymous with non-OEM?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

why spend the money twice if you are concerned about upgrading to a future version of windows. Do it now since the latest is win8.1. However oem can be upgraded. Once thing to consider, lately it seems if you skip an upgrade it will have to be a clean install when you do decide t upgrade. for example, if you purchase w7, skip w8, and get w9, good chance you will have to do a clean install. 

If the motherboard fails, as long as you replace it with the same you can use the same oem. If the motherboard is no longer available, then you can transfer the oem to a new mb but it can be a hassle. 

full retail version is NOT oem. it can be transfer between computers as long as it is removed from the first.

I do not have any links, Personally I would get the retail from microsoft, amazon, or a local retailer. I just want somebody I know I can trust.


----------



## chefrob (Nov 17, 2010)

What I meant by that is when Windows 9 comes out, maybe Microsoft will allow current Windows 7 & 8 users to upgrade at a discount via their website. I'd be fine with Windows 7 though. Windows 8 seems like a real mess.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No way to predict what MS may do come the time of an new OS release


----------



## chefrob (Nov 17, 2010)

Found Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit DVD for $86 @ Amazon.com: Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit, System Builder OEM DVD 1 Pack (New Packaging): Software


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That beats any price I can find maybe someone else can suggest something other than ebay


----------

